# Englewood creeks and upper Myakka Action



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

me and my friend went to a spot we found on google maps and found some trails that led out to it. a mile of walking and a few barbwire fences and we got there. it was an oasis of fish. reds tailing, 20lb tarpon throwing mullet every where, and snook working the mullet like they would in the summer. i jumped a tarpon, brian got a good fight with a 30in+ red. i couldent get any reds to the bank but i got some baby snook up and so did brian. the snook were biting on the top and loved my sebile stick shad and brians mirrolure catch 5000 these are the only fish worth braging about but we had a great time and a new great secrit spot.










my 29 incher










brians 22incher

This is a nice vid of my friend and his dad up in the myakka filming for flatspirateTV this month

please watch theres some good footage!!!!

http://vimeo.com/18384190

if you want a charter with capt. Tadd VanDemark or learn more about him got to *www.A-TADD-MORE.com*


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I talked to Tadd the other day about a couple of trips we are doing together this spring and he told me about the FlatsPirate videos. They are pretty cool and Tadd really knows his stuff. He is a great guy to spend time on the water with too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

im good friends with his son. im over at his house almost every weekend and we always find a way to go fishing. im going over there in a little to help his son tanner tie flies for his dads louisiana trip lol


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Tanner fished with us when we were down last May. Kid sure could spot the redfish. Took a liking to that boy right away. Besides the dude is a soccer player so he scores big in my book. I am jacked for this spring. Going to fish with Tadd in LA next month then in Florida in June.

Tell them Steve from Idaho said hello!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

what are you doing here steve. shouldnt you be shoveling snow or something


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Skinny

Took care of the latest need for shovelling Friday. Then for the first time in over 2 weeks it actually got above freezing yesterday. A Pacific front is moving in and its currently 36 and supposed to rain today at least below 6500 ft. The mountains are supposed to get over a foot of snow today and tonight.

But all the waters are still hard so can't go fishing so might as well get on fishing forums and yak about it!!! ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool adventure going and finding some obscure spot on foot!  I like doing that for bass.


----------

